# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  General Amphibian Area

## JeffX

I was wondering if we could get an area for General Amphibian questions area?  I have something going on or it's just a coincidence, I'm unsure really.  But it doesn't fit in any real category we have.

----------


## John Clare

That's why we have a General Discussion area.

----------


## JeffX

I see that, but maybe have something that wasn't as buried.

----------

